# Games which actually let you f*ck up



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

So more than 10 years later I was finally able to beat a level in Fire Emblem 10 (Wii) on hard and I have been really enjoying it in the past few weeks. But I think I hit a brick for real: the last level in which you only control the Daein Army and fight Ike (yes, the protagonist) is freaking insane. I tried a hundred different strategies as I only have 6 (out of 13 allowed units) left. I could theoretically manage it if it weren´t for those stupid hawks. They just fly past my units which causes a game over.
I read there is a laguz/beast killing skill (3x damage against beasts) in an early chapter, but I´m not keen on going back 30+ hours and start from scratch. So the game actually allows you to f*ck up.

Which other games do you know that let you do that? I can only think of Pikmin 1 (on Gamecube).


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2020)

Games where I can fuck up?
Idk, does death warping/busted warping count?
Duping missions to skip other missions?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

I mean a game that lets you continue even though it is impossible to win in the end.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2020)

Generally it would be viewed as bad game design to allow you to design a build that fails to allow progress or to finish the game. Some builds might close off avenues of play to you (stealth boy might well have a hard time becoming action man).

The main exceptions being games designed to be played over and over, possibly with an element of randomness. Roguelikes and maybe some text adventures being the ur examples of this one where there is some measure of intent. Roguelikes never really went away but experienced something of a boom a few years ago and thus you have plenty of examples. On the commercial front you have ones for every taste, though if you want a basic old school fantasy for free (but with graphics rather than ASCII art) then I do like http://www.zincland.com/powder/ and that has the added bonus of being available on just about everything. http://www.gearheadrpg.com/ might also be thrown in for fun here.
Dwarf Fortress ( http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/ ) is also free and is basically all about the failure whether you are doing civilisation or individual so I don't know if that counts, though it should be noted the learning curve there is more like a learning cliff. If you can get it to click for you though then it will likely scratch your itch.

Still the first system shock and to a lesser extent its sequel are probably some of the more noted examples here. Here you can well spec into things that leave you at a dead end. Its "spiritual" sequels (while most would think Bioshock I would actually join those that look at Deus Ex) had a lesser version of this, but mostly went for pushing you down a path (and maybe a silly boss fight) rather than stopping progress.
I have played a few point and clicks that allow a measure of character selection at the start dead end me as well, which is technically different to a text adventure that might allow me to break a key item.

Roguelikes also went on to spawn both dungeon crawlers (think Diablo) and the likes of original fallout and other games. While most of those adopted the "you can finish if you have enough health potions" approach, or at least you have to go out of your way to make an unplayable build, there are some coming out of Europe that do it.

You can always put yourself at a disadvantage in the long run when playing something like Worms as well but that probably does not count for these purposes.
On not counting then following the roguelikes and dwarf fortress it probably leads us to life sims, my usual go to example being academagia ( https://www.academagia.com/ ).

Roguelike elements was a sadly short lived fad a few years ago, survival games was also a fad but one I was happy enough to see pass for now (I like the concept but so many awful takes). One take that combined the two that I really liked was https://www.thelongdark.com/ . You have two main modes (story and survival, some of which have missions), both of which will allow you to fail horribly and make you think ahead all the time.

If we are talking mods to games then the STALKER series is probably the first port of call here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello.

Does this also Count please ?

Every Windows Game,that I have enjoyed in Windows XP.
(And now no longer work under Windows 10 and also not with VM Solutions and that Kind....)

- many of oint and Click and Click Adventures
- most of the Children CD´s like "Bear in the blue House,Teletubbies..." (Yes,I love these Games !)
- some older STAR TREK Games
- some Spongebob Games

Of course, the Games cannot be blamed that they stop working ...
But I never can any of these Game play to the End actual....

Thank you.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2020)

I think I get what the OP is saying. I think he means games that you can mess up a save file. 

For example, if you release all your pokemon that know surf while you are on cinnibar island and dump all your money, you would essentially have softlocked yourself. There's tons of other things too. You can get locked in Lorili's room due to Gen 1's Ai and CPU controlled pokemon not having PP limits. Pikasprey's channel has some good ones. 

I know that some game allow you to save in really bad spots. In Final Fantasy Tactics you can save between two battles, with no town or time to do anything in between. The second fight is 1v1 (not something I appreciate in tactics games) between your main character and a Zodiac demon. Basically its a known tricky spot, as I found when I googled it. Basically if your main character isn't prepared... YoureGonnaHaveABadTime.jpeg. I was able to create an exploit like the internet suggested. I used the base classes skills to basically stay out of the bosses attack reach while every available turn boosting my speed and attack with tiny buff moves. Eventually I was getting 3 or 4 moves at a time and crushed the boss in a couple of hits. 

I think the Impossible Mission game for mirco's was technically unfinished or something. It's literally impossible. Funny enough, I'm pretty sure there is a ROM hack fixing said issue named, yep you guessed it, "Possible Mission". 

Paper Mario TTYD did me dirty. I beat most of the game with not too many issues, but the last boss was mathmatically impossible for me due to how I spent my badge points. Like wtf. 

I'm sure there's more but that's all I've got right now.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> I think he means games that you can mess up a save file.



Yes, exactly. Thank you for your examples. I am surprised Paper Mario would be a game where this can happen.
Sometimes, games let you continue a mission even though it has already failed (e.g. 007 TWINE on N64), but they usually spell it out to you.

Just now I actually completed the Fire Emblem level and I am sure I can beat the rest (as it has no longer a Daein-only level). The game lets the general give commands to yellow NPC units. Unfortunately, in this particular map many NPC units are useless and stay behind even when the enemy approaches. If I give them the order to move, the snipers leave the ballista posts (which are essential to bringing down the hawks). I had the somewhat smart idea to move everyone to a ballista in the first round and then go back to automated fighting after that. So one flank was protected by the ballista and I took extra care of the other one. Still, it took many tries and lots of luck. However, the game is still one that allows you to ruin your save file (as you can theoretically continue with just 1-3 units).


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2020)

Tales of Phantasia remake for the PSX.

With the City of Thor surfaced, you got no other way to leave than to time travel back to the Underground crypt in the present time.
The Boss there has 3 times more hitpoints than in the Snes version.
If you can´t beat him, then it´s game over and you are stuck on the City of Thor.
Probably have to grind for weeks or months to become strong enough to beat the boss.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 17, 2020)

I actually started Ocarina of Time over when I thought missed unlocking Epona (I didn´t realize time travel also works backwards).
Obviously I was wrong but I think it´s funny.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 17, 2020)

... Every game using manual saves? 

Granted, even those had a way to restart the level, but e.g. starting somewhere midway doom 1 or 2 (original) with just a basic pistol wasn't something you'd recover from. So you better not relied on a single save game back then, because if that happened to be made one microsecond before you got hit by the cyberdemon's bullet you were screwed. 

I can also point out that simulation games also had a way of letting you stumble. A game like frostpunk is awesome, but it really only powered up on what earlier sim games implied. Forgot to build that one building that let you gain income? Chances are you were screwed already but you didn't know it until you slowly bled out until all the small mistakes caught up with you (for the record: frostpunk almost literally rubs it in. "oh, so you didn't bother to put heat before anything else? Now THIS poor child is going to horribly starve to a freezing death because YOU thought it was important that they had houses first!!!" ). It's been long, but I'm fairly sure it took me some hours and restarting into sim city 2000 that you DON'T want to build a fire station, police station, power plant, school, university, library, salt water refreshener, trains, highway AND a subway before you build your first zoning districts. 

Ahem...but that aside: I immediately thought of final fantasy 8. I've rambled about that monstrosity for some time, but yes, that game f***ks you in the a***se without condom (while contaminated with aids and corona) with an electrified barbed wire fence...figuratively.
Basically: somewhere in th very first CD (or hour) of the game you are introduced to a retarded card game. You can play it with pretty much any NPC, but aside from being boring, completely luck based and having jack shit to do with the actual story, it was at least optional. So I ignored it for something between 4 and a gazzilion hours.
Then, somewhere on the last CD, you are advancing on some evil gothic lair fortress castle of doom and you suddenly lose all that you've gathered. Took me save scrumming to advance because monsters just sneeze you to oblivion (oh, right: another thing I hate that game: monsters level up with you, effectively undercutting the entire leveling system). So then I faced...whomever I was chasing/hunting/challenging, and it went exactly alike. None of that "oh, she accidentally critical hit on every one of her machine gun hits" bullshit either. It was almost insulting that after a couple of attempts I managed to get 1 point of damage through (of about 2000 or something).
So I checked something on that new fad called "the internet". After some browsing I stumbled upon a walkthrough that told me that in order to get to that part, I had better powered up on cards as those gave some skills that apparently weren't taken.

...

So yeah, I was pissed. I had thought I had bought a "next gen" game with duelling gunblades and Gregorian chanting on the background, but as it turned out I had ACTUALLY bought a card game with some turn based combat thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 17, 2020)

TVTropes has multiple categories for this sort of thing.
https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Unwinnable


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

The FF8 example is kind of funny. And yeah, all games that allow manual saving at any point could create this problem.


----------



## zeroultima6 (Apr 18, 2020)

Does the Tales series count? Xillia is the only thing I can think of that has that one boss.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

Can you be more specific? Does the Tales series not have grinding? With grinding you could theoretically progress, I assume (?)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2020)

skyrim lol, when you save just before you're about to get killed by something

i actually can't think of any serious examples, i know there was something i played recently where i built badly and did like no damage to a certain enemy, not letting me progress unless i wiped


----------



## zeroultima6 (Apr 18, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Can you be more specific? Does the Tales series not have grinding? With grinding you could theoretically progress, I assume (?)



It does have grinding, I'm talking about certain bosses that very hard to beat but not required story-wise, barring optional fights.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2020)

Congratulations on beating fire emblem. I never really gave it a honest try since I found it more intimidating to play through. I'm more of the guy who prefer not having a 15 minute battle on the same map with large groups of enemies in a tactical manner. So I guess people could say I'm just not good at these games. (Even though I think shining force is a bit easier to play) For the record, there is more reasons than it's gameplay that doesn't excite me enough to play it. But that's for another time I guess.

Honestly, i feel like this problem happens often when I Play rpg games (And if you think I'm bad at that too, not all of them, but some) Perhaps is more of a me problem than a developer problem. But i prefer to think of it as "I played it such a unique way that only I had this problem with the game, that developers didn't account for when creating" If it sounds like a bad excuse for me being bad at the game, well It can be, but it's more like "Devs didn't count on me doing this did they" 

Though the only time I really encountered such a problem was final fantasy tactics, for reasons I didn't understand when playing it. Similar things happen in Final Fantasy 8 as well. Part of the reason why I don't like Most RPG games is because it doesn't feel like it was designed for the way I play them or "want to play" them. It's meant for people to play it the way it was designed to play which if that's the only way to play it, and it's not a fun way to play it then it not a good game cause I can't do anything about that. (Does that make sense?) 

For a real example that no one mentioned yet, Phantasy star's CLASSIC series has problems. (These existed before the online one) 

If you're ever going to experience the very first one, you're best bet is to do it with the "SEGA AGES" edition of the game. Not only does it make the pacing faster than the original (which is mostly why I dislike RPG) this version of the game includes a manual that flatout says "original game issues" 

Instead of fixing them, they just tell you what they are, and oh boy....






THREE SOFT LOCKS! This game had some oversights or just was rushed. Not good. Though it doesn't stop there since the other games in the series do have some softlocks even if it's not the same situations as this one.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

I discovered that you can actually defeat any number of guards in Skyrim or Oblivion (or both) at a very low level if you abuse the loading screen. It takes a moment for a guard to react after a loading screen is finished: attack and repeat... I "had to" do it when I had saved at the wrong time (and didn´t have other recent safe files).


----------



## Kwyjor (Apr 18, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> So I checked something on that new fad called "the internet". After some browsing I stumbled upon a walkthrough that told me that in order to get to that part, I had better powered up on cards as those gave some skills that apparently weren't taken.


Nah, cards make some things easier, but they are absolutely not necessary to finish FF8.  I definitely agree there are a couple of things in the game that you really don't have much of a chance of finding without a guide – but most of Square's games are like that.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> "Devs didn't count on me doing this did they"


I also have the urge to do these things. I guess that´s why I like the hitman series. In the predecessor of Fire Emblem 10, i.e. Path or Radiance, I just let almost everyone die (using most units as human shields without weapons) and it made the playthrough on hard pretty easy. I just had a 4-men (or so) superhuman army. But this does not work in FE10 anymore. It is designed differently.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I also have the urge to do these things. I guess that´s why I like the hitman series. In the predecessor of Fire Emblem 10, i.e. Path or Radiance, I just let almost everyone die (using most units as human shields without weapons) and it the playthrough on hard pretty easy. I just had a 4-men (or so) superhuman army. But this does not work in FE10 anymore. It is designed differently.


You sound like my brother. He always lets all the characters except for MC die, just because the game decides to divide the total exp earned to all members of the party. (Some games handle exp distribution differently. I prefer all members get all exp undivided)


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I messed up Baldur's Gate 2 more than once - drop a quest item cause inventory is full, save and then you never find it (this was before EE came out which probably fixed all this).

On the other hand something like Dead Cells lets you f*ck up by design


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2020)

I also want to add, that I think there is soft lock potential in breath of fire 2. The game has various parts where your party members are divided for "plot" reasons. (I'll just say that since it's mostly for their character arc) but the problem comes from the aforementioned exp issue I mentioned already. Very early in the game, you party gets large enough that requires managing and swapping characters. If you don't use certain characters enough to make them strong, it possible to end up being stuck with them in unwinnable fight. Can I just say I don't like this kind of design? EXP systems should be handled better. 

I just want RPGs that have 
Good pacing
Short "grinding" Sessions (if you must do it at all)
cohesive story that doesn't have too many things going on at the same time, forcing multitude of cut-a-ways for each of the segments. 

I hope I'm not asking for too much.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 18, 2020)

Probably SNK vs CAPCOM 2

I can easily get 1000 points before fighting Bison... and when I get to Shin Akuma the fucker beats both of my characters with less than 10 attacks.

Of course, you have the option to continue the fight... but what's the point when I know that's going to be the same?

I hadn't fought Omega Rugal though... I guess that'd be harder than Akuma.


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Apr 18, 2020)

Sierra adventure games were my jam as a kid, but they all had numerous cases where if you missed something near the beginning, you'd be screwed much later, usually after several points-of-no-return.

King's Quest 5 and 6 were fantastic though, well worth playing even after all these years.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 18, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Congratulations on beating fire emblem. I never really gave it a honest try since I found it more intimidating to play through. I'm more of the guy who prefer not having a 15 minute battle on the same map with large groups of enemies in a tactical manner. So I guess people could say I'm just not good at these games. (Even though I think shining force is a bit easier to play) For the record, there is more reasons than it's gameplay that doesn't excite me enough to play it. But that's for another time I guess.
> 
> Honestly, i feel like this problem happens often when I Play rpg games (And if you think I'm bad at that too, not all of them, but some) Perhaps is more of a me problem than a developer problem. But i prefer to think of it as "I played it such a unique way that only I had this problem with the game, that developers didn't account for when creating" If it sounds like a bad excuse for me being bad at the game, well It can be, but it's more like "Devs didn't count on me doing this did they"
> 
> ...



I bought the sega ages phantasy star.  thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I bought the sega ages phantasy star.  thanks for the heads up.


Don't thank me, thank M2 for finally making this game more "Playable" enjoyable for a much streamline audience. Even if they didn't right out fix the problems, least they tell you about them and how to avoid it. Something that people may not have done when re-releasing the same thing. 

(Seriously, sega ages is the best way to play these games for cheap.)


----------



## godreborn (Apr 18, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Don't thank me, thank M2 for finally making this game more "Playable" enjoyable for a much streamline audience. Even if they didn't right out fix the problems, least they tell you about them and how to avoid it. Something that people may not have done when re-releasing the same thing.
> 
> (Seriously, sega ages is the best way to play these games for cheap.)



this may be a stupid question, but how do you access the digital manual with switch games?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> this may be a stupid question, but how do you access the digital manual with switch games?


In sega ages, you should be able to get the manual at the main menu of the game. But you need internet connection to do so because is online. So if you want to view it on a browser like pc or mobile. https://manuals.sega.com/sega-ages/ the games themself link to this page in the browser on switch.


----------



## WarioWaffles (Apr 18, 2020)

MMORPGs are pretty big on this I remember maplestory would charge exorbitant amounts of real money to re-spec stats one point at a time.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 18, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Probably SNK vs CAPCOM 2
> 
> I can easily get 1000 points before fighting Bison... and when I get to Shin Akuma the fucker beats both of my characters with less than 10 attacks.
> 
> ...


It´s just a matter of difficulty. I don´t remember how I beat him but the CPU in Street Fighter games usually has something that can be exploited. Maybe it was the role (C-Cauge) and/or down-kicks. Heck, the only way I could progress at all in the very first Street Fighter (C64 for me) was just spamming downkicks. XD


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 18, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> It´s just a matter of difficulty. I don´t remember how I beat him but the CPU in Street Fighter games usually has something that can be exploited. Maybe it was the role (C-Cauge) and/or down-kicks. Heck, the only way I could progress at all in the very first Street Fighter (C64 for me) was just spamming downkicks. XD



Nah, there's something strange with this game...
Shin Akuma with certain gauges is impossible.
The only time I sort of got his life way down was when he used the N Groove.
But most of the times is C Groove.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 18, 2020)

Well, Super Paper Mario has a couple fun "Game Over"s, caused by the player refusing someone's demands; that's my personal favourite.

I don't think this is what you were really looking for, but still.


----------



## GBADWB (Apr 18, 2020)

Baten Kaitos Origins on the gamecube.

At the end of disc 1, it will ask you if you want to save. Immediately after starting disc 2, is a cutscene followed by a very difficult boss. If your party/deck was not strong enough, and you saved at the end of disc one for the disk swap, you had to start the game over, because you can't grind between discs.


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Apr 20, 2020)

You probably want games that let you mess up by design, rather than due to bugs, but I just remembered that _Twilight Princess_ and _Skyward Sword_ both had progress-halting bugs fairly late into the games. In TP you'd get permanently stuck in a small room if you save and quit while inside it, and I forget the details about SS but it involves talking to a goron at a certain point during a quest, at which point I think the proper dialog to continue never appears.


----------



## E1ite007 (Apr 20, 2020)

What about Pokémon Ruby? There're some ways to get trapped, like in this video:



Or a Pikasprey video where he "softlock" his game with Electrode:



And I also think Pikasprey has other videos for other Pokémon games like Red and Blue.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 20, 2020)

splymb said:


> On the other hand something like Dead Cells lets you f*ck up by design


Erm... How is that, exactly? It's a rogue lite. The worst fuck up I can think of is to grind for perks that don't do much, but since you're constantly restarting anyway I don't see how it is a fuck up (as intended in op) to begin with. Or am I missing something? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RichardTheKing said:


> Well, Super Paper Mario has a couple fun "Game Over"s, caused by the player refusing someone's demands; that's my personal favourite.


I can think of only one, but that one isn't a fuck up, indeed. I mean... If you repeat three times that you don't want to do the (clear and obvious) main quest, then you literally ASK for a game over.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Apr 21, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> I can think of only one, but that one isn't a fuck up, indeed. I mean... If you repeat three times that you don't want to do the (clear and obvious) main quest, then you literally ASK for a game over.


The beginning of the game, where you can refuse to even start the quest; entering space and refusing to put on a (fish bowl!) helmet; agreeing to become brainwashed slaves at the end of the game.
Those are the three I remember right now.


----------



## 666nyan666 (Apr 21, 2020)

Final Fantasy VI is the only time I ever got stuck with no hope in sight. My issue arose during the last dungeon when the party is split in half. I put my main party in one group and everyone else in the other. Made some progress, saved, switch to the other party and that was it. Everyone still had low level gear, barely any of their skills and were severely outmatched by the enemies. This was my only save too so it wasn't like i could go back before the point of no return and prepare my other characters properly. I was stuck and annoyed, so I bailed. Shame too. I wanted to see the ending.


----------



## Wii_Shaker (Apr 24, 2020)

Poke'mon will always be the classic example for me. 

I once started a new game on a friend's cart at a birthday party sleepover. I didn't know that there was only the one save slot. I essentially saved over hours of progress, including old-school link cable trading. I felt like a jackass. To make things worse, I picked Charmander so my friend had to play through my save, with my guy and grind through the toughest part of the game with a difficult starter poke'mon. 

Really any game that allows you to delete or save over another file on accident is begging for this to happen. I've done this with Oblivion/ Skyrim/ Fallout too many times to even be bothered coming up with examples.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 24, 2020)

Anygame with only one quicksave slot which is also the respawn save. Quicksaved right before death? Well, start over.


----------



## Wii_Shaker (Apr 24, 2020)

Pacheko17 said:


> Anygame with only one quicksave slot which is also the respawn save. Quicksaved right before death? Well, start over.



It's like getting caught in the time-loop scene from Doctor Strange, lol.


----------



## MurraySkull (Apr 25, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> The beginning of the game, where you can refuse to even start the quest; entering space and refusing to put on a (fish bowl!) helmet; agreeing to become brainwashed slaves at the end of the game.
> Those are the three I remember right now.


Repeatedly refusing to look for Luvbi at Jaydes' request.


Also wanted to mention Zack & Wiki, especially the airship, where you can get stuck, unable to get past the guards, yet the Hint Oracle doesn't say that thou has made a grave mistake.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 27, 2020)

Ever play dirty harry on nes?


----------



## nine0nine (Apr 27, 2020)

mite have just been me being lame/drunk at the time, but in Chocobo dungeon on the PS1, you could miss an item in an early dungeon that made the game almost impossible to play. I remember my friend getting the item and flying through the game whilst i couldnt get anywhere without it as it prevented you from losing exp when you died, or something. fk that game.


----------



## nani17 (May 1, 2020)

What about Xcom 2 ironman mode. If your character dies you can't reload a save so the character is lost forever.


----------



## Krispyboi (May 13, 2020)

Xenoblade Chronicles 1 and 2 if you can count them
In both games after some story events happen (I won't spoil them) some areas get completely locked off and inaccessible for nearly the rest of the game. So if you were to miss out on collecting some items or forgot to do a sidequest, you can't do that now.

If you could count that as "allowing you to f**k up"


----------



## HelpTheWretched (Jun 6, 2020)

I might be getting the details wrong because it's been a long time, but I think were was a sort-of stuck point in The 7th Guest. When you're stuck on a puzzle, you can check a hint book in the library, and if you check it 3 times, it'll auto-solve the puzzle for you. There's some kind of limitation that I forget, like you can only auto-solve a certain number of times, or you need to legitimately solve a certain number of puzzles. But if you reach that limit before solving the "Microscope" puzzle then you may very well be screwed, because the A.I. opponent is nearly impossible to beat. In fact, at the time of the game's release, the lead designer had never been able to beat it.


----------

